# B6 project



## John G04 (May 7, 2017)

Just bought this schwinn b6 at trexlertown and have a few questions.Its missing the badge and i'm wondering what type of badge it would have ace,bfgoodrich, etc.I was also wondering what year the bike is.Any information is appreciated thx.


----------



## mike j (May 7, 2017)

Nice bones, I remember seeing that one there. Pretty much a newbe to Schwinn's myself, only thing I can offer is best of luck & have fun with it.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 7, 2017)

1947-8 and bike was not badged as a BFG. Kinda looks like it may have had a Schwinn oval such as a plains/trains but any number of badges could have been on the bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## John G04 (May 7, 2017)

I was looking closely at the outline of where the badge was and don't know what type of badge this would be,the other side doesn't have any outline.


----------



## Euphman06 (May 7, 2017)

Something like this.... but could have been another name on the badge


----------



## Dave K (May 7, 2017)

Nice bike should clean up great.


----------



## John G04 (May 7, 2017)

Does anybody know if these wheels are correct.I dont think they say schwinn any where.


----------



## Euphman06 (May 7, 2017)

I had a 46 b6 that had those I believe. 

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## John G04 (May 7, 2017)

Ok thanks


----------



## Awhipple (May 8, 2017)

That should clean up ok and make a great rider.


----------



## ZE52414 (May 11, 2017)

Possibly a peoria king badge. This was the badge on my 24" b6 paint scheme. If it's any help at all.


----------



## ZE52414 (May 11, 2017)

Better pic


----------



## John G04 (May 20, 2017)

could the b6 possibly had a world badge?


----------



## John G04 (May 21, 2017)

How do you fix these fenderlights.I put i light bulb in and it doesn't quite reach the batterys so would it require a longer bulb or is it possibly damaged


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (May 21, 2017)

Think a piece is missing


----------



## John G04 (Jun 21, 2017)

Finally got my ace badge on it.The orignal screws wouldn't budge after 2 weeks of spraying penitrating fluid in them so we drilled them out and got new self tapping screws for it.Thx @sm2501 for the badge


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 27, 2017)

Schwinn is life said:


> How do you fix these fenderlights.I put i light bulb in and it doesn't quite reach the batterys so would it require a longer bulb or is it possibly damagedView attachment 469579 View attachment 469580




You were using D cells, not Cs, right?


----------



## John G04 (Jun 27, 2017)

Yes i was using D cells


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 27, 2017)

Schwinn is life said:


> How do you fix these fenderlights.I put i light bulb in and it doesn't quite reach the batterys so would it require a longer bulb or is it possibly damagedView attachment 469579 View attachment 469580




There is a piece missing, there is supposed to be a fiber disc on the front end of the battery holder, it has a tab that makes contact with the batteries.


----------



## John G04 (Jun 27, 2017)

Ok thanks is that part buyable


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 27, 2017)

John made some at one time but you could probably make one yourself. V/r Shawn


----------



## John G04 (Jul 1, 2017)

Got new tires today and waxed it and put the wheels on and i'm very happy with the look just a few more parts to find and it will be complete.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jul 4, 2017)

Looking very nice! Can't wait to see more pics when you are done.


----------



## John G04 (Jul 12, 2017)

Cleaned up the front fender and ordered a lens that will be arriving soon and put the chainguard back on just needs trussrods and some nylon for the seat and its finished


----------



## 56 Vette (Jul 12, 2017)

Nice job! These clean up really well, and ride like a dream, my 49 B6 is one of my favorite riders! Bob U, did my seat in a distressed look and it came out great. Joe


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 17, 2017)

I have the same bike only from 1949 with a trains and planes badge. mine has a springer but I think I want to go with the truss rod fork so people don't think i bought it at Wal Mart.


----------



## sccruiser (Jul 17, 2017)

Schwinn is life said:


> How do you fix these fenderlights.I put i light bulb in and it doesn't quite reach the batterys so would it require a longer bulb or is it possibly damagedView attachment 469579 View attachment 469580



 missing piece looks like this. Fits behind tabs on front of battery tray and actually holds battery in place. You could use nylon 1-1/4 washer and probably fab the metal tab to bulb.


----------



## John G04 (Jul 23, 2017)

Today i got the fenderlight working and got the correct screws for the cover and the lens installed.Then i rebulit the hub and next i bought some leather for the seat and started disabling the seat.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jul 23, 2017)

Schwinn is life said:


> Today i got the fenderlight working and got the correct screws for the cover and the lens installed.Then i rebulit the hub and next i bought some leather for the seat and started disabling the seat.View attachment 649311View attachment 649312 View attachment 649313



What are you using for the seat cushion?


----------



## John G04 (Jul 24, 2017)

I haven't gotten to that yet probably just a thin foam cushion


Shawn Michael said:


> What are you using for the seat cushion?


----------



## John G04 (Jul 29, 2017)

Did my first recover of a seat today for the b6 i used tan leather. Pretty pleased with the outcome of the seat.


----------

